

North Korean media just deleted most of its article archives - z0a
http://www.nknews.org/2013/12/in-1984-moment-n-korea-deletes-near-entirity-of-news-archives/

======
kevinchen
The website just went down. Here's the Google cache:
[http://bit.ly/JBbjuT](http://bit.ly/JBbjuT) (shortened because it is too damn
long)

------
pre-show-mac
I just executed (probably wrong word) about ten searches for derivations of
Johnny Carson. You guys should go there and search for derivations of his name
too. I figure nothing but butterflies and good things will come from their web
team finding out who he is, and what freedom means.

